# J9355 trastuzumab injection



## rpetersen (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a question about billing J9355.  They come in units of 10 mg and are billed in increments of 10.  What if only half a unit was used.  Can we bill for 1/2 of J9355?  Can anyone direct me to a reference about this?


----------



## rpetersen (Jan 12, 2012)

*J9355 code for 1/2 unit*

Can anyone answer my question?  We need to know if we can bill for only 5 mg of trastuzumab (J9355).  It is usually coded in increments of 10 mg.


----------

